# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کنکور ریاضی بدم یا تجربی  با این شرایط

## e.t.e

معدل کتبی   8.09 
سال دوم کنکور  
ساعت مطاله تقریبا  12 ساعت
هدف پرستاری  دانشگاه گیلان 
روزی  4 ساعت زیست می خونم اما درصدم افتظاحه اخرین درصدی ک زدم برا 4 دی 50 بود اما 25 دی 8 درصد  رسید  ناامیدم کرد 
درصدام 
ادب = 50
دینی = 50
عربی =0
انگلیسی = 30
زیست  = 13
شیمی = 5
فیزیک = 0
ریاضی = 5

من کار نامه هارو بررسی کردم انگار شانس قبولیم تو ریاضی بیشتره اما ب خودم می گم قبول شمم ک چی اون ور رو چه کنم تو دانشگاه ریاضی رو چی کنم  
رشته های ریاضی معماری خوشم میاد 
و مهندسی کامپیوتر نرم افزار 
نظرتون چیه اصن درسو بزارم کنار !!!!!!!!!! عقده کنم برم رپ بخونم !!! :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (17):   تراز کانون 4500  روزانه قبول میشم چیزی !!!
79

----------


## drmoslem

پرستاری میاری یه کم تلاش بیشتر
رپ هم خوبه اگه علاقه داری

----------


## Tzar

بهتره خودت تصمیم بگیری
معدلت پایینه.... احتمالا فیزیک و ریاضیت هم ضعیف باشه 
خب به نظرت میتونی تو این شیش ماه پیشرفت کنی و درسا رو جمع کنی؟
نمیگم نشدنیه ولی خب سعی و تلاش میخواد.... اگه احساس میکنی میتونی ادامه بدی به نظرم همون کنکور تجربی  رو بده...
راجب ریاضی هم بگم درسته بازارکار نداره ولی تو همین ریاضی داریم کسایی رو میلیونی در امد دارن 
اعتقاد دارم هر کی زرنگ باشه میتونه پول خوبی در بیاره
نمونش سازنده اپلیکیشن ساز بندری تو بازار که بیش از صد میلیون درامد داشته ! 
میتونی برنامه نویسی یاد بگیری که اونم خیلی سخته فقط تلاش میخواد

----------


## e.t.e

> بهتره خودت تصمیم بگیری
> معدلت پایینه.... احتمالا فیزیک و ریاضیت هم ضعیف باشه 
> خب به نظرت میتونی تو این شیش ماه پیشرفت کنی و درسا رو جمع کنی؟
> نمیگم نشدنیه ولی خب سعی و تلاش میخواد.... اگه احساس میکنی میتونی ادامه بدی به نظرم همون کنکور تجربی  رو بده...
> راجب ریاضی هم بگم درسته بازارکار نداره ولی تو همین ریاضی داریم کسایی رو میلیونی در امد دارن 
> اعتقاد دارم هر کی زرنگ باشه میتونه پول خوبی در بیاره
> نمونش سازنده اپلیکیشن ساز بندری تو بازار که بیش از صد میلیون درامد داشته ! 
> میتونی برنامه نویسی یاد بگیری که اونم خیلی سخته فقط تلاش میخواد


ممنون داداش می دونم برنامه نوسی بلدم تا حدودی  من اگه بگم چیا بلدم ولی نتونستم پول در ارم ملت هنگ می کنم 
بزار بگم : مایا  / 3دی مکس . موکا . افتر افک . یونتی 
رویت تا حدودی  . اف ال حرفه ای . اهنگ سازی میکس مستر . رپ  
زبان برنامه نویسی #c  تا حدودی  و خیلی نرم افاز های دیگه   ولی هیچ پولی نتونستم در ارم ازشون فقط خرج کردم 



ا

327

----------


## Tzar

> ممنون داداش می دونم برنامه نوسی بلدم تا حدودی  من اگه بگم چیا بلدم ولی نتونستم پول در ارم ملت هنگ می کنم 
> بزار بگم : مایا  / 3دی مکس . موکا . افتر افک . یونتی 
> رویت تا حدودی  . اف ال حرفه ای . اهنگ سازی میکس مستر . رپ  
> زبان برنامه نویسی #c  تا حدودی  و خیلی نرم افاز های دیگه   ولی هیچ پولی نتونستم در ارم ازشون فقط خرج کردم 
> 
> 
> 
> ا
> 
> 327


واااااوووو !!!
فقط میتونم بگم داری استعدادت رو نابود میکنی .....مطمئننا روش درآمد کسب کردن از این برنامه ها رو بلدی نبودی 
سایر دوستان رو نمیدونم ولی پیشنهاد من اینه برنامه نویسی رو ادامه بدی ....اما اینبار حرفه ای تر و با تجربه تر ! 
چیه تو از این آقایون کمتره ؟
بررسی درآمد برنامه نویسان ایرانی اندروید | آسایاد


 *محسن جهانی*
*اپلیکشن رادیو تلویزیون زنده   (درآمد: ۱۲۵ میلیون تومان)* این اپ توسط محسن جهانی به قیمت ۵۰۰۰ تومان در بازار عرضه شده و تا کنون بیش از ۵۰ هزار بار فروش داشته است.
*اپلیکشن کدها و رازهای مخفی اندروید (درآمد: ۱۰۰ میلیون تومان)* این اپ توسط محسن جهانی به قیمت ۲۰۰۰ تومان در بازار عرضه شده و تا کنون بیش از ۵۰ هزار بار فروش داشته است.

----------


## e.t.e

> واااااوووو !!!
> فقط میتونم بگم داری استعدادت رو نابود میکنی .....مطمئننا روش درآمد کسب کردن از این برنامه ها رو بلدی نبودی 
> سایر دوستان رو نمیدونم ولی پیشنهاد من اینه برنامه نویسی رو ادامه بدی ....اما اینبار حرفه ای تر و با تجربه تر ! 
> چیه تو از این آقایون کمتره ؟
> بررسی درآمد برنامه نویسان ایرانی اندروید | آسایاد
> 
> 
>  *محسن جهانی* 
> *اپلیکشن رادیو تلویزیون زنده   (درآمد: ۱۲۵ میلیون تومان)*
> ...


ممنون دوست عزیز  اره من خودم دیدم در امد هاشون رو ولی یه چیزی هست ک ازارم میده  یه ترسه درواقع چند نفر ک برنامه نویس می شن در امد دارن ؟؟؟ اینجوری  
تعدادی محدود ؟؟؟ ولی انگار باید سعی کنم جزو اون عده باشم 
ممنون برا راهنمایت دوست عزیز شاید دوباره رفتم سمتش 


431

----------


## e.t.e

> واااااوووو !!!
> فقط میتونم بگم داری استعدادت رو نابود میکنی .....مطمئننا روش درآمد کسب کردن از این برنامه ها رو بلدی نبودی 
> سایر دوستان رو نمیدونم ولی پیشنهاد من اینه برنامه نویسی رو ادامه بدی ....اما اینبار حرفه ای تر و با تجربه تر ! 
> چیه تو از این آقایون کمتره ؟
> بررسی درآمد برنامه نویسان ایرانی اندروید | آسایاد
> 
> 
>  *محسن جهانی* 
> *اپلیکشن رادیو تلویزیون زنده   (درآمد: ۱۲۵ میلیون تومان)*
> ...


داداش من بیشتر از هرچیزی ب رپ علاقه دارم ولی چون پول نداره توش دستم ب کار نمیره  جون من بگو درامد داره تا میکروفونمو بردارم !!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (99):  442

----------


## Tzar

> داداش من بیشتر از هرچیزی ب رپ علاقه دارم ولی چون پول نداره توش دستم ب کار نمیره  جون من بگو درامد داره تا میکروفونمو بردارم !!!!!!!!! 442


موسیقی به اصطلاح غیرمجاز!  اصلا درامدش قابل پیش بینی نیس
کلا موسیقی تو ایران قابل پیش بینی نیس
الان رپرای ما نصف بیشتر اونور ابن ؛چرا؟
امنیت بیشتر!  شغل دوم بهتر ووو....
الان ملتفت بهرام صادق و...اونور هستن و درامدشون از شغل دومه
پس نمیشه به رپ به عنوان شغل اول و پردرآمد نگاه کنی
بیت سازایی هم مثل مهدیار و مضراب و...درامدشون از جیب همین خواننده هاس! خواننده پول  نداشته باشه اهنگساز هم پولی نداره....


فرستاده شده از GT-I9070ِ من با Tapatalk

----------

